# baby crocs - jonsonii



## Gary McKay (Nov 29, 2015)

Interested in baby crocs - noticed a lot of caiman around anyone know of source in UK from Australian freshwater croc c. jonsonii?


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Gary McKay said:


> Interested in baby crocs - noticed a lot of caiman around anyone know of source in UK from Australian freshwater croc c. jonsonii?


Australian croc.s are few and far between in the UK I know of a few freshi and a couple of saltie's but think you will struggle to aquire one in the UK in Europe they come up forsale a fair bit I was offerd a 11ft saltie only a month or two back


----------

